# She is allergic to the button on her pants???



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Took dd to the doctor because of a recurring rash around her belly button. He said she had "Levi belly", or a pretty severe reaction to nickel, which is used in many fasteners. It is also the reason she can't wear jewelery without breaking out. He said lots of kids have this. My poor dd! She is allergic to cinnamon, to cured meats, to several kinds of nuts, to citrus fruits, to lots of fragrances and soaps, and now she is allergic to the button on her pants? What next? :help:

Cindyc.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Could you sew a patch to the back of the button that touches her skin?
Your poor DD.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

My oldest always had that problem, we either put tape over it, I remember once she put nail polish over the button, hey it worked.. But she would get them really bad, and her ears would get infected from earrings, we had use certain ones for her ears.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I had a friend in H.S. who was allergic to nickel, she sewed little patches over the part that touches the skin. My daughter uses nail polish to cover hers.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

I can't wear yellow gold so I can sympathize. As most of those fasteners are made in China, I'm beginning to wonder of what those fasteners are composed.


----------



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, that's me! My Mom would sew little flannel patches over the buttons on my jeans. As an adult (and too lazy to sew patches for myself) I either cover the buttons with nail polish or wear a camisole tucked in under my shirt.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I too am alergic to nickle. I have to either wear jeans with a plastic button or make sure there is cloth between the button and my skin. Mine started when I pierced my ears years ago with a sewing needle that had nickle in it. I cannot even wear a watch that has a buckle because it breaks me out.


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

My sister is too. She has pretty bad scarring from the wounds.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

One of the ladies that works with my fiance is allergic to nickel, but she loves bracelets and earrings! She buys them from us, and we have to be extremely careful to buy nickel free sterling silver (it does exist, you just have to look hard for it), and niobium. Niobium by far is my favorite metal to work with. We do chainmaille jewelry among other things, and it is a beautiful dark metal that can be anodized a rainbow of deep dark beautiful colors. Many hospitals are changing their surgical instruments and pins, inserts, or other things that go into people into niobium. There have been no reported allergies to niobium world wide. 

For the button, I agree, sew a patch over it, coat it in clear nail polish, or wear your shirt tucked in. Hugs, and I hope she gets better soon!

Emily


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you suspect a nickel allergy because of reactions to metal, be sure to list it as an allergy on your medical records. Last year as I was being prepped for angioplasty for my leg arteries I realized that I should mention my reactions to pierced earrings. The doctor was planning on inserting a stent which may have had nickel in it. Can you imagine having a stent permanently placed inside an artery, and then an allergic reaction begins?  Seems as though this would be an important fact to know before the procedure.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I have to wear glasses made of either plastic or Titanium. The others will just about kill me! I don't have a problem with the jeans button - I always wear a shirt tucked in.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm allergic to nickle too. Just cover the button with something and she'll be fine. I'm also allergic to adhesive and can't wear bandaids or surgical tape. That makes for some problems whenever I've had surgery!


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

The only metal I can wear close to the skin is gold. All others break me out rapidly. I've tried the nail polish treatment, but no go. Needless to say, my jewelry selection is small, and no watches, lol. And I never grew out of it, as some doctors suggest may happen. Poor dd, I wish her luck!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I didn't realize this was at all common. I am glad that she has options besides getting rid of the (Several pair of) offending pants. You know teens (well, pre-teens) and their clothes. 

Cindyc.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

My daughter and I both have this problem. We use clear nail polish... works like a charm.

dawn


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

My aunt has the same problem, She takes clear nail polish and paints the back of the button on her pants also. Small world huh ? lol


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

My DD has this problem. Things have just progressed to worse as she has gotten older. She takes allergy shots each week, but there is something that is creating a rash that itches like crazy and goes all over her body. She has almost two bags full of meds to try to stop this. It will go away then come back with a vengence. 

Last week she had it really bad and the allergist took two biopseys. We are waiting for the results. All that they have told her so far is tha it is atopical dermatitis.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

BeeFree said:


> My DD has this problem. Things have just progressed to worse as she has gotten older. She takes allergy shots each week, but there is something that is creating a rash that itches like crazy and goes all over her body. She has almost two bags full of meds to try to stop this. It will go away then come back with a vengence.
> 
> Last week she had it really bad and the allergist took two biopseys. We are waiting for the results. All that they have told her so far is tha it is atopical dermatitis.


WOW! That sounds terrible. I hope she gets some answers soon (and gets better soon, too!)

Cindyc.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm allergic to nickel also. I paint everything metal that touches me, like metal buttons, even my eye glass frames with clear fingernail polish. It does wear off so when I start feeling itchy I just recoat it.
grandma chicken
aka Karen in Indiana


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm also allergic to nickel. Reactions started when I turned 40 for some reason. At that time I also became unable to wear conact lenses; none of the solutions recommended by my doctor worked. So it was plastic glass frames and all silver or gold jewelry with 
tucked in shirts from then on.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

My dad and I are allergic to nickel, too. Dad can't even carry change in his pants pockets. Neither of us can wear a watch - not because of our reaction to the metal, because of the metal's reation to us! The batteries have nickel in them, and even if the watch has a plastic backing, there's something about us that kills watch batteries. I wish I were kidding, but it's true. Brand-new watch battery, and if Dad or I put that watch on, it dies. I can get away with wearing a watch for short periods, but only if I wear it on my left wrist. Sometimes, it still dies, but will usually restart if I take it off and let it sit for a while. Even so, I go through watch batteries waaay faster than other people, so I've pretty much given up watches. And earrings.

Nappy - I guess I never thought to list it on medical records. But yeah, a stint with nickel in it - yeow!

I wish no one else had to deal with this, but it's kinda nice to see we're not alone.


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

my daughter has the same problem. some are worse on her than others. we try to get just regular buttons or elastic or her stomach is just a mess. i didn't know what was causing it so i'm glad you posted this. i'll have to try the nail polish thing.


----------

